# Happy Holidays From Wolfwood



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Why is it always about a Partridge in a Pear Tree??? We're kinda partial to Cardinals in Olive Trees here at Wolfwood ....*








A very happy holiday season to all of our friends here on Outbackers! 
Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for all of your support and warm wishes throughout this past year. 
May the New Year bring _you_ all the sparkle and glitter you dream of!!!

Judi & Kathy (and all creatures, great & small)

(yes, Judi took the photo.)


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> *Why is it always about a Partridge in a Pear Tree??? We're kinda partial to Cardinals in Olive Trees here at Wolfwood ....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Of course Judi snapped this one! You have a wonderous talent Judi...*

*I found this for you...which you probably already know







*

*The holiday season is celebrated with many interesting symbols and traditions. In the northern hemisphere, the holidays coincide with the change of seasons. The rich colors of fall are replaced with the stark beauties of winter. When it comes to creatures from the natural world that represent the holidays, the bright red cardinal bird stands out as a winter favorite for many.

Nicknamed the "Christmas Bird," the cardinal is a cheerful symbol for the warmth and joy of the holidays.

The cardinal is a medium-sized songbird with a red beak, black face and large crested head. Only the male of the species is brilliant scarlet all over. The female is grayish-brown with some red on the tail and wings. When it comes to choosing a mate, cardinals are monogamous and only choose one. They remain with their mate throughout the year.

The cardinal is named after the color of the robes worn by cardinals of the Roman Catholic Church.*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for the Holiday wishes!
May the season bring you joy and comfort as well.

MaeJae and family









p.s. Wonderful picture!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And Merry Christmas to you Judi and Kathy!

Oh, and also to Tadger, Seeker, Jenna, Koshi, Mara, Chui, and Magellan (Did I miss anyone?







)


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you too and everyone here at Outbackers - what a great group we have!

Ali


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

stunning! I would love to see one of those in my back yard! We have lots of big fat quail...not so Christmassy!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> stunning! I would love to see one of those in my back yard! We have lots of big fat quail...not so Christmassy!


WHAT?!?!?!

Do you mean to tell me you don't have a Cardinal dog costume....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> A very happy holiday season to all of our friends here on Outbackers!
> Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for all of your support and warm wishes throughout this past year.
> May the New Year bring _you_ all the sparkle and glitter you dream of!!!
> 
> ...


Judi, Kathi (and all creatures, great and small) - Sending you all the warmest Christmas wishes your way! May God shower his blessings on all of you this Christmas and New Years!

Rick and Donna


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> stunning! I would love to see one of those in my back yard! We have lots of big fat quail...not so Christmassy!


WHAT?!?!?!

Do you mean to tell me you don't have a Cardinal dog costume....








[/quote]

not yet!







heh,heh,heh OH Santa Claus, the dogs want to talk to you! ( there, that should get Wolfie going later)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> stunning! I would love to see one of those in my back yard! We have lots of big fat quail...not so Christmassy!


WHAT?!?!?!

Do you mean to tell me you don't have a Cardinal dog costume....







[/quote]
not yet!







heh,heh,heh OH Santa Claus, the dogs want to talk to you! ( there, that should get Wolfie going later)[/quote]
Yeah, well....I want to see those 8 short legs climb a tree.....only then will any such "costume" be even _remotely_ believable.... But then again, if we're gonna allow the clearly imaginative fantasy game of "King Eric"







I 'spose Cardinal Cricket and her DDBM-sidekick Penny should also get their moment in the sun, too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ricknchris said:


> *Why is it always about a Partridge in a Pear Tree??? We're kinda partial to Cardinals in Olive Trees here at Wolfwood ....*


*Of course Judi snapped this one! You have a wonderous talent Judi...*

*I found this for you...which you probably already know







*

*The holiday season is celebrated with many interesting symbols and traditions. In the northern hemisphere, the holidays coincide with the change of seasons. The rich colors of fall are replaced with the stark beauties of winter. When it comes to creatures from the natural world that represent the holidays, the bright red cardinal bird stands out as a winter favorite for many.

Nicknamed the "Christmas Bird," the cardinal is a cheerful symbol for the warmth and joy of the holidays.

The cardinal is a medium-sized songbird with a red beak, black face and large crested head. Only the male of the species is brilliant scarlet all over. The female is grayish-brown with some red on the tail and wings. When it comes to choosing a mate, cardinals are monogamous and only choose one. They remain with their mate throughout the year.

The cardinal is named after the color of the robes worn by cardinals of the Roman Catholic Church.*







[/quote]
In fact, they mate for life and, once they choose a place to live, they will (given the choice) return to the same place year after year. We have had 4 pair for several years now. These are the 1st 2 to make it back this year but they'll all be here all winter, with the BlueBirds, keeping the yard bright and active even in the dead grayness of winter. Last year, we had a whole flock of babies born & raised! What fun!! Here's our red friend's partner. She was being most cooperative and sitting just off the back patio in one of the dogwood bushes planted specifically for it's winter color! The 2 were chirping back & forth to each other for about 20 minutes!!! For those of you who don't have the pleasure, their call is a very high pitched and short "chip chip chip" ...unmistakably "Cardinal"!!! And unmistakenly WINTER!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *Why is it always about a Partridge in a Pear Tree??? We're kinda partial to Cardinals in Olive Trees here at Wolfwood ....*


*Of course Judi snapped this one! You have a wonderous talent Judi...*

*I found this for you...which you probably already know







*

*The holiday season is celebrated with many interesting symbols and traditions. In the northern hemisphere, the holidays coincide with the change of seasons. The rich colors of fall are replaced with the stark beauties of winter. When it comes to creatures from the natural world that represent the holidays, the bright red cardinal bird stands out as a winter favorite for many.

Nicknamed the "Christmas Bird," the cardinal is a cheerful symbol for the warmth and joy of the holidays.

The cardinal is a medium-sized songbird with a red beak, black face and large crested head. Only the male of the species is brilliant scarlet all over. The female is grayish-brown with some red on the tail and wings. When it comes to choosing a mate, cardinals are monogamous and only choose one. They remain with their mate throughout the year.

The cardinal is named after the color of the robes worn by cardinals of the Roman Catholic Church.*







[/quote]
In fact, they mate for life and, once they choose a place to live, they will (given the choice) return to the same place year after year. We have had 4 pair for several years now. These are the 1st 2 to make it back this year but they'll all be here all winter, with the BlueBirds, keeping the yard bright and active even in the dead grayness of winter. Last year, we had a whole flock of babies born & raised! What fun!! Here's our red friend's partner. She was being most cooperative and sitting just off the back patio in one of the dogwood bushes planted specifically for it's winter color! The 2 were chirping back & forth to each other for about 20 minutes!!! For those of you who don't have the pleasure, their call is a very high pitched and short "chip chip chip" ...unmistakably "Cardinal"!!! And unmistakenly WINTER!









[/quote]

so darn cool!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> stunning! I would love to see one of those in my back yard! We have lots of big fat quail...not so Christmassy!


WHAT?!?!?!

Do you mean to tell me you don't have a Cardinal dog costume....







[/quote]
not yet!







heh,heh,heh OH Santa Claus, the dogs want to talk to you! ( there, that should get Wolfie going later)[/quote]
Yeah, well....I want to see those 8 short legs climb a tree.....only then will any such "costume" be even _remotely_ believable.... But then again, if we're gonna allow the clearly imaginative fantasy game of "King Eric"







I 'spose Cardinal Cricket and her DDBM-sidekick Penny should also get their moment in the sun, too!

[/quote]
Penny would climb if she could , she spends mega time staring up the tree at the squirrels staring down at her and she goes around and around and around. 
BTW folks...DDBM stands for Double Dapple Blue Merle, but it's really spose to be BMDD Blue Merle Double Dapple but Wolfie keeps changing it and I won't argue cuz I know the wrath she can bestow on one!







BMDD is the flavor of Daschund that Penny is and the flavor I think should be created at the Espresso stand in her honor







.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fine - - - DDBM or BMDD - - - -whatever. Either way, it still sounds like a BaskinRobbins Flavor of the Month!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Given your track record, I'm sure you've already adopted a few of them and have moved them inside your house.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Fine - - - DDBM or BMDD - - - -whatever. Either way, it still sounds like a BaskinRobbins Flavor of the Month!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*The female' color (picture) is just as pretty as the male'. We don't have many if any over here in these woods. We've got alot of Crows....Hawks of variety...Woodpeckers....Blue Jays....Peacocks...Wild Finches...Pigeons....Seagulls, Humming Bird and Quail. Once in awhile a flock of Geese or Ducks will fly over. We have planted 12 trees of variety and color on our land. Maybe that will attract some colorful beaks and bird poop, huh







*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ricknchris said:


> *The female' color (picture) is just as pretty as the male'. We don't have many if any over here in these woods. We've got alot of Crows....Hawks of variety...Woodpeckers....Blue Jays....Peacocks...Wild Finches...Pigeons....Seagulls, Humming Bird and Quail. Once in awhile a flock of Geese or Ducks will fly over. We have planted 12 trees of variety and color on our land. Maybe that will attract some colorful beaks and bird poop, huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...._we_ don't have Peacocks (and the only Pigeon we've ever seen here now lives in our garage!!).

Give it some time, Chris, but you're new trees will provide cover that SongBirds require (especially with hawk around!!) You're likely to see a different assortment arriving for each of the next couple years. Remember that SongBirds need water, too. If you haven't already, find a "water feature" that fits your yard and landscape. All they really want is a source of water and a slow, steady dripping sound will call them in....eventually. Even with our 13 acre pond out back and our koi pond out front, we have a small birdbath with a dripper, and several feeders (different food for different birds) tucked in some decorative plantings that will also give them cover and, in season, some additional food.

It's so wonderful to watch who comes & goes at different times of the year, who gets along with who, what the favorite foods are, etc. Oh yeah - - - and then there's that elusive challenge of getting _just_ the perfect picture!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Given your track record, I'm sure you've already adopted a few of them and have moved them inside your house.


Nah....we've called a moretorium on indoor residents. For now, anyway







Besides, she's made him work so hard on their new nest, I wouldn't have the heart to tell him that there was a BIG one right here just waiting for them to move in


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This summer, I will take note of the different types of birds that visit our backyard. Hopefully, with a new camera - I can get some beautiful pictures!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Holidays back to you Judi and Kathy!! Give all the furry, fuzzy and feathered friends a hug from us.
TTFN
Ember and Stacey


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Love your pics. If you ever get bored with that lens....look me up
















Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Love your pics. If you ever get bored with that lens....look me up
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor but I don't really have to wait _that_ long to talk to you again, do I? (That particular piece of glass was the _BEST_ photo-related investment I've made ... after the camera choice, of course







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AS WELL !!!*

BTW, great pictures ! What lens is that your using. Im looking to upgrade my long FL lens.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

These are taken (hand held, btw) with a Nikor 70-200 (AF-S VR-NIKOR 70-200 1:28G) and a 1.7x Teleconverter on my Nikon D200. This lens was certainly an investment (as was the camera) but it's 1st _real_ assignment was going to be Africa - for that, we were willing to go a bit beyond the norm. Once I decided on the camera body, we definitely wanted the best lens we could afford! It has not only _never_ disappointed - it has often amazed!!! I *LOVE* this lens!!!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Beautiful picture! Merry Christmas right back to you!!! Hope the season brings lot of love and cheer to Wolfwood!

We'll be thinking of you all!

Anne, Rick, Ethan, Claire and Adam


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I just had to bump this ....'cuz .... well....

*IT IS THIS DAY !!!*

May you each have a wonderful holiday celebration (of WHATEVER type or description) and may you each hear, see, feel, and be touched by all the miracles around you - today, tomorrow, and _FOREVER_! ...and to those of you who will be travelling, whether that be to the grocery store or grandma's, please travel safe! There's a new year just around the corner for us all to enjoy!!!

Please know that a toast will be raised in honor of each of you - our Outbacker Family - on this Christmas Ever!!!

_*May you always hear the bells!! *_


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Merry Christams to everyone here and your families. Thanks for letting me be part of this fine group. I look forward to futrure conversations and maybe even meeting some of you.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I just had to bump this ....'cuz .... well....
> 
> *IT IS THIS DAY !!!*
> 
> ...


*Thats alot of toasts Judy







Maybe we should help ya out a little?
May God Bless WOLFWOOD a whole bunch...*








From The Alvarez'


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great shots, Judi! (Again.)

We have two pairs of cardinals that frequent our two bird feeders. One feeder is just off the deck (so the kitties can bird-watch) and one is hanging from the pin oak tree (about 25 feet behind the deck). The cardinals prefer the one under the pin oak, as they do not like to be too much out in the open. They tend to stick to shrubs and cover when available.

We also get a few blue jays, who like to pick at the dropped corn kernals beneath the squirrel feeder (on the maple tree). We have four (red) fox squirrels and one gray squirrel that live in our trees and partake of the corn, apples, and other fruit that is too old for us to eat - but the birds and squirrels like tremendously.

Also visiting our feeders are chickadees, nut-hatches, and LOADS of sparrows. The doves (about three pairs) like to pick at the dropped seeds that the sparrows flail about.

Nothing quite like sitting at the kitchen table on a winter's morning, drinking hot coffee, reading the paper, and watching the wildlife that is just outside our window!

Love your photos, Judi. Keep 'em coming.

And Merry Christmas to you and Kathy.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to Our Outback Family
Have a Wonderful and Safe Holiday Season

Don, Peg
& 
Family


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy Holidays My Friends!









Love your birdy pics









Love,
Tami, John & John Luke
XOXO


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

From Holtwood to Wolfwood:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas to the wolfwood gang from the Kramer gang.

Jim, Kristen, Baby James, Sierra and Merlin


----------

